# هل الخفاش طير؟



## ElMaravilla (15 نوفمبر 2008)

13 «وَهَذِهِ تَكْرَهُونَهَا مِنَ الطُّيُورِ. لا تُؤْكَلْ. انَّهَا مَكْرُوهَةٌ: النَّسْرُ وَالانُوقُ وَالْعُقَابُ
14 وَالْحِدَاةُ وَالْبَاشِقُ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ
15 وَكُلُّ غُرَابٍ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ
16 وَالنَّعَامَةُ وَالظَّلِيمُ وَالسَّافُ وَالْبَازُ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ
17 وَالْبُومُ وَالْغَوَّاصُ وَالْكُرْكِيُّ
18 وَالْبَجَعُ وَالْقُوقُ وَالرَّخَمُ
19 وَاللَّقْلَقُ وَالْبَبْغَاءَ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ وَالْهُدْهُدُ وَالْخُفَّاشُ 

الـخـفـاش مـن الـحـيـوانـات الـثـديـيـة وليس طـيـر


----------



## faris sd4l (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الـخـفـاش طـيـر*

*هو هدا الكلام من وين جايبه أصلا و ايش السؤال اللي لازم نرد عليه*​


----------



## pariah12 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الـخـفـاش طـيـر*

هو من طائفة الثدييات الطائرة
http://www.tzafonet.org.il/kehil/ollomtz/mma/KHAFASH.htm


----------



## صوت الرب (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الـخـفـاش طـيـر*

*سؤال بسيط : لو كتب موسى عن الخفاش أنه من الثديات الطائرة
فهل ستجد إنسان في ذاك العصر سيعرف عما يتحدث عنه موسى ؟*


----------



## My Rock (15 نوفمبر 2008)

_ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات_


----------



## ElMaravilla (15 نوفمبر 2008)

> سؤال بسيط : لو كتب موسى عن الخفاش أنه من الثديات الطائرة
> فهل ستجد إنسان في ذاك العصر سيعرف عما يتحدث عنه موسى ؟



من قال له انه من الطيور؟


----------



## My Rock (15 نوفمبر 2008)

كثيراً ما قلنا و كررنا ان الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علمي بل كتاب روحي
موسى ذكر الطيور التي يُحرم اكلها و ذكر من ضمنها الخفاش لانه يطير

فهو تكلم بصيغة تصنيفها على كونه طائر وهو صحيح لان الخفاش يطير

التصنيفات هذه هي تصنيفات علمية حديثة نسبت و صنفت الخفاش بانه من الثديات الطائرة, اكن هناك تصنيفات علمية اخرى تعتبر الخفاش من الطيور لانها تصنف الحيوانات للحيوانات التي تستطيع الطيران و الحيوانات التي لا تستطيع الطيران


لاحظ ان الكتابالمقدس صنفها على كونها طير اي تطير و ليس لكونها ثديات او ليست ثديات, فهي مُحرمة لانها تطير

فالاختلاف هو في طريقة تصنيف الخفاش و الى اي مجموعة و هذا لم يتطرق له الكتاب المقدس اطلاقاً
الكتاب المقدس تطرق الى تحريمه من ضمن الطيور الاخرى لانه يطير و لان حجمه صغير كباقي اغلب الطيور

سلام و نعمة


----------



## صوت الرب (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*


متحدي قال:



			من قال له انه من الطيور؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من سؤالك هذا يتضح أنك لا تعرف الوحي في المسيحية
فالوحي في المسيحية يختلف عن الوحي الإسلامي 
ففي المسيحية ألله يوحي للرسل المعاني و الأفكار و جوهر الموضوع 
و يترك للرسول أو النبي حرية التعبير عن هذه الأفكار
.
و ألله أوحي لموسى أنه من الحرام أكل الخفاش
فكتب موسى هذا الكلام بما يفهمه هو و ما يفهمه 
البشر في ذاك العصر ...
فالآية كتبت لتحرم أكل الخفاش و ليس
لتشرح حقائق علمية عن الخفاش 
و موسى كتب عن الخفاش طائر
و  فهم كلامه جميع أتباعه و طبقوا كلامه ...و هذا الأهم
*


----------



## My Rock (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اضافة الى ما ذُكر سابقاً
لو رجعنا للعلم سنى انه لم يوجد تقسيمات و تصنيفات للحيوانات في عهد موسى, فلم يكن شئ اسمه ثديات و طيرو و زواحف
بل كانت الحيوانات تصنف و تقسم بطرق مختلفة و كل شعب و امة بحسب علمها 

و الكلمة التي كتبت في النص الكريم هي كلمة עוף اي طير او حيوان باجنحة فالكلمة هذه اُطلقت لان الخفاش يطير و ليس لانه نُسب لمجموعة الطيور المصنفة حسب التصنيف الليناني الي كان بعد موسى 

فالكتاب المقدس نسبه كطير لانه يطير و لم يصنفه لمجمعة الطيور العلمية التي لم تصنف و لم يكن لها وجود وقتها!


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 نوفمبر 2008)

وبنفس المقياس الكلام عن الحوت ؟؟؟

هل هو من الاسماك ، ام من الحيوانات الثدييه العائمة ؟؟؟

وما رأيك في الدجاج والنعام ، انه من الطيور ولكنه لا يطير !!!!!

تقسيمات الطيور والاسماك والحيوانات عموما ليست بالبساطة التي تأخذ فيها كلمة لتنسب خطأ الى الكتاب المقدس .

ربنا يبارك ذهنك ويفتحه لتفهم .


----------



## Aksios (17 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة,
الرب يبارك كل اخواتى قد قاموا بالرد على الموضوع

و اود ان اضيف بعض الاشياء الى ما قالوه

سفر الاويين اصحاح 11

[q-bible]
13 «وَهَذِهِ تَكْرَهُونَهَا مِنَ الطُّيُورِ. لا تُؤْكَلْ. انَّهَا مَكْرُوهَةٌ: النَّسْرُ وَالانُوقُ وَالْعُقَابُ
14 وَالْحِدَاةُ وَالْبَاشِقُ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ
15 وَكُلُّ غُرَابٍ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ
16 وَالنَّعَامَةُ وَالظَّلِيمُ وَالسَّافُ وَالْبَازُ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ
17 وَالْبُومُ وَالْغَوَّاصُ وَالْكُرْكِيُّ
18 وَالْبَجَعُ وَالْقُوقُ وَالرَّخَمُ
19 وَاللَّقْلَقُ وَالْبَبْغَاءَ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ وَالْهُدْهُدُ وَالْخُفَّاشُ 
[/q-bible]

اولا يجب ان نعرف شئ هام و هو تصنيف لينيوس للكائنات الحية (Linnean classification)
لم يكن على ايام موسى النبى 
بل تصنيفات الكائنات الحيه بدأت فى بداية (1707-1778) 

المصدر Biological classification

و ايضا المعنى العلمى لكلمة طائر (bird) لم تكن موجودة ايضا ايام موسى النبى
و كان فى عصر موسى النبى كلمة طائر (bird) تعنى "ما يملك اجنحه" 

و الكلمة التى استخدمت فى النص العبرى עוף 

*Transliterated Word*

`owph

http://www.biblestudytools.net/Lexicons/Hebrew/heb.cgi?number=05775&version=kjv


و فى هذه الحالة `owph تعنى

a bird (as covered with feathers, or rather as covering with wings), often collectively -- bird, that flieth, flying, fowl.

و يتضح الاتى 
الكلمة المستخدمة فى النص تعنى كل طائر (اجنحته تحتوى على ريش) او بالاخرى ( له اجنحه)

و هذا ما تم ذكره فى المعنى المعتمد للكلمة
للتأكد من معنى الكلمه اضغط هنا: `owph

تقبلوا مرورى
سلام و نعمة


----------

